# If there a guide to the options to the VLC port/



## ad5du (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this, but maybe someone can point in the right direction.
A few months ago I found a bargain on an older laptop, an Acer-Aspire 3680-2692. I put a 500 G harddrive in it and maxed the ram out to 2 Gig. I thought I might give FreeBSD a try without giving up Linux on my main computer. I installed it and one of the programs I wanted to run was VLC. I tried installing it from the ports and I wasn't sure which options to select or if their is guide to help with that. I recognized some of them, but some of them I guessed at. After a weekend of installing all of the dependecies and getting VLC installed, When I tried to play a video, I had sound but no picture. I should have asked for help back then. 
Anyway I thought about trying that again and I wanted to know is there something that explains what all of the options are and helps me decide which ones I need?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2014)

If you don't know what they are or what they do it's best to pick the default options. There's usually no need to modify them unless you have some special requirements. The default settings are usually the best.


----------

